# Nuova Simonelli Oscar



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I won an Oscar on ebay this week and I picked it up yesterday.

It was advertised as hardly used, like new, but it is absolute filth. Thankfully it had stopped working so I got it for a song. There is no way I would have paid the full price for it, if it was. Apparently it blew the house fuse when they turned it on after cleaning it. So now I have a project on my hands.

I always had it in mind to paint it as it was the white version, but it definitely has to be painted as it is a hideous cream colour and the case has some kind of acid etching, like it has been cleaned with something not suitable for plastic. Internally it looks ok. There is some wierd powdery stuff which I suspect is dried cleaning solution which has dripped through the holes in the top, which probably caused a short when they switched it on. It looks like it might be a pod version, although supplied with a Double PF with basket but I'm not sure. I expect at the very least I'll need a new gasket and possibly need to convert the pod group.

So could any of the NS Oscar owners (or former owners) let me know where I might be able to source parts? And offer advice as to how to find out if it is indeed a pod version?

Many Thanks.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

good luck with this one.. it'll be a great machine once you get it back on its feet.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

For the paint, I was originaly thinking of using plasti-dip, but I doubt it would hold up to the temperature. My next thought is Plasti-Kote Enamel paint. Anyone have any advice?

Cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

hmm wouldnt be too sure on plastidip. the outside of the oscar doesnt get THAT hot.

and if plastidip can hold fast to the outside of a car mirror in the height of summer, i'm sure it can stand up to what you'll put it through


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, some progress. I have removed most of the case and have started to remove the strange substance which is everywhere. The fuse was ok, so I was suspecting the control unit but have discovered the element is blown. Fortunately, I have found a relatively cheap source for parts, so it shouldn't cost too much to replace, although it's non-uk which isn't ideal.

I discovered I do have the pod kit, but I can get the diffuser and shower plate to convert.

Over the next couple of days I am going to test what I can of the rest of the parts and then order what I think I need. How can I test the pressure stat without the element? I might just order one anyway and then I have a spare.

If anyone else has an Oscar and needs any parts (including group seals) PM me and we can try to arrange something to save postage.

On the paint front, a colleague gave me a can of plasti-kote primer and super gloss in black. He actually had them in the office







Thing is I think I want to go chrome (effect) so I'm going to run some tests with the black and then get the chrome colour if it does the job.

I'll try and get some pics up soon too.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ambitious! Make sure the element is rated for 230-240v?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

It's not a complex machine at all. In fact, it might actually be easier to work on than the classic. If this parts supplier works out and I can sort out the paint job, I am going to be really happy about owning, running and maintaining this machine. As long as it lives up to it's reputation for the quality of espresso, that is.

At a push, I can get parts from EspressoUnderground, who I hear good things about. Only the prices are over double this other supplier.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes Peter at Espresso Underground is a really nice guy and if you contact him inquiring about parts and say that you're from the forum or mention my username he may be able to offer you a discount.

Worth a try certainly. He is a very nice and enthusiastic chap.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Good and bad news.

Autofill works and pushing water through the group. So the pump and solenoids seem fine. However there is a leak on the brass junction that feeds the boiler fill (and houses the drain plug) This area was covered in the strange cleaning substance, so I am worried the leak is a result of corrosion from the stuff. I think it maybe a lye (sodium hydroxide) based oven cleaner as I got a little bit on my finger tip and it took several layers of skin off. I had to rinse for 10 mins or more. Nasty stuff. The bits are not very expensive, but there is no point ordering the other parts separately due to shipping costs so it's a little setback. I am going to get the junction off and clean up thoroughly and see if there is any obvious damage.

Out of interest, are there any other NS Oscar owners on the forum?


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, I am for one - but only for 3 months or so


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry suferick, I missed your post.

So how do you find the Oscar?

Do you have the pod group shower or the grounds version?

I go the element out and it's definitely blown. Boiler looks pretty clean. I took apart the fittings and if anything is going to be leaky it'll be the push-fit fitting. I'll probably be able to pick up a replacement if needs be from the pneumatics place down the road. The one I put the ebay links up for the PF pressure gauge. I might ask him if he owes me any commission









I did contact Peter from EspressoUnderground. I agree, he is a nice and very helpful chap. His price for a new Oscar element is a lot, but we reckon we can use a slightly more powerful one from another machine with the same fitting that is a lot cheaper. He's struggling to find the Grounds shower parts though. I'll probably give him until Monday and if he can't get them (or they are too expensive) I'll fire over an order with the other outfit. Hopefully should have the bits by the end of next week, then.

In the meantime, I'll make a spray booth out of a large box for the case and do some trials with the paint.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

nice









keep us posted with your progress..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Would love some photos if you can, great to see a work in progress


----------

